
Ask HN: How does one start tech company without CS/programminig background? - jackallis
As a non-tech guy i never understood how people with seemingly no background in CS&#x2F;programming start tech companies? Where do they go? Who do they talk to? How?<p>If I out of blue have an idea, I would not know where to go to make it happen.
======
gormz
Find people that do know what they're doing and partner with/ pay them a lot.

